# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > उपभोक्ता जागरुकता >  टॉप 10 बाइक्स

## garima

जाने टॉप 10 बाइक्स में आपकी बाइक कौन से नंबर पर है?रफ़्तार की बात की  जाये और बाइक्स की बात न हो, ऐसा कभी हो सकता है क्या? पर बाज़ार में बाइक्स के इतने सारे विज्ञापन देख कर दिमाग की तब वॉट लग जाती है, जब सभी बाइक कंपनियां खुद की बाइक को नंबर 1 बताने में लग जाती हैं. पर हम सभी पर कैसे भरोसा करें? इसलिए आज हम आपको इंडिया की टॉप 10 बाइक्स के बारे में बता रहे हैं, जिनके पार्ट्स बाज़ार में आसानी से मिल जाते हैं. इसके अलावा इन बाइक्स की परफॉरमेंस भी ग़ज़ब की है.

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

1. बजाज पल्सर
इंडियन मार्केट में सबसे ज़्यादा बिकने वाली बाइक पल्सर है. जिसकी वजह इसके इंजन का कई वेरिएशन में उपलब्ध होना है. पल्सर किसी भारतीय कंपनी द्वारा बनाई गई पहली स्पोर्ट्स बाइक है. 
Engine: 4-stroke, DTS-i, Air Cooled, Single Cylinder
Max power: 15.06 @ 9000 (Ps @ RPM)
Max torque: 12.5 @ 6500 (Nm @ RPM)

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

2. हीरो स्प्लेंडर
सदाबहार बाइक के नाम से पहचाने जाने वाली हीरो स्प्लेंडर 100 CC इंजन में सबसे ज़्यादा बिकने वाली बाइक है. कंपनी आकंड़ों के अनुसार 2014 में इसकी बिकने की दर 2.7 लाख यूनिट/महीने थी. 
Engine: 97.2 CC Air Cooled, 4 – Stroke Single Cylinder OHC
Max power: 6.15 kW (8.36 Ps) @ 8000 Rpm
Max torque: 0.82 Kg-m (8.05 Nm) @ 5000 rpm

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

3. बजाज डिस्कवर
पल्सर के अलावा बजाज की डिस्कवर अपने माइलेज की वजह से यूथ के बीच काफ़ी पसंद की जाती है. अपनी शुरुआत 125 cc इंजन के साथ करने वाली इस बाइक के दो अन्य वेरिएंट्स भी 100 और 150 cc बाज़ार में उतारे गए थे. 
Engine: Single Cyl, 4-valve, 124.6 CC DTS-i with ExhausTEC
Max power: 11.5 Ps @ 8000 RPM
Max torque: 10.8 Nm @ 6000 RPM

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

4. स्टार सिटी प्लस
स्टार सिटी प्लस की गिनती भारतीय बाज़ार में अच्छी बिक्री करने वाली बाइक्स में होती है. 110 cc की ये बाइक 86kmpl का एवरेज देती है. 
Max power: 8.4 PS @ 7000 Rpm
Max torque: 8.7 NM @ 5000 Rpm
Weight: 109 Kgs

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

5. Hero CBZ
हीरो हौंडा द्वारा बनाई गई CBZ का काफ़ी लम्बा इतिहास रहा है. इसे 1999 में लांच किया गया था और 2004 तक यह बाइक बिना किसी बदलाव के बिकती रही. 2004 में इस बाइक के केवल ग्राफ़िक में बदलाव किया गया था. 2005 में CBZ के Xtreme रूप को मार्किट में नए अवतार के साथ उतारा गया था. 
Engine: Air Cooled, 4 – Stroke Single Cylinder OHC
Max power: 10.6 KW (14.4 Ps) @ 8500 Rpm
Max torque: 12.80 Nm @ 6500 Rpm

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

6. हीरो करिज़्मा
भारत में स्पोर्ट्स बाइक की क्रांति लाने वाली करिज़्मा 2003 में बाज़ार में उतारी गई थी. इसके बाद 2007 में करिज़्मा-R और 2009 में करिज़्मा-ZMR ने मार्किट में तहलका मचाया.
Engine: Air cooled, 4-Stroke Single Cylinder OHC
Max power: 14.32 kW (19.2 BHP) @ 7500 rpm
Max torque: 19.35 N-m @ 6000 rpm

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

7. बजाज प्लेटिना
अपने माइलेज से मार्किट में अपनी अलग पहचान बनाने वाली बजाज की प्लेटिना बाइक मिडिल क्लास की पहली पसंद है. 96.9KMPL का माइलेज देने वाली इस बाइक की कीमत भी बहुत किफ़ायती है. 
Engine: 102 CC Single Cylinder 2 Value DTSI Air-Cooled Petrol Engine
Max power: 8.1 BHP @ 7500 RPM
Max torque: 8.6 Nm @ 5000 RPM

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

8. हौंडा शाइन
हौंडा की भारत में 125 cc के अंडर सबसे अधिक बिकने वाली बाइक हौंडा शाइन है. जिसकी वजह इसके लुक के साथ-साथ माइलेज और पॉवर का होना है. 
Engine Type: Air Cooled, 4 Stroke, SI Engine
Max Power: 10.6PS
Max Torque: 10.54Nm
Mileage: 65kmpl

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

9. Honda CBF Stunner
2010 में लांच हुई Honda CBF Stunner ने बाज़ार में आते ही सेल्स के सभी रिकॉर्ड तोड़ दिए थे. देश में आज भी इस बाइक को चाहने वालों की कमी नहीं है.
Engine: 125CC
Mileage: 61kmpl
Max Power: 10 bhp @ 8000 rpm
Weight: 128 Kgs

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

10. यामाहा फ़ेज़र
हर बार अपने मॉडल्स से बाज़ार में आग लगाने वाली यामाहा फ़ेज़र के चाहने वालों में सबसे ज़्यादा युवा हैं. 
Engine: 149CC Single-Cylinder, Air-Cooled, Fuel-Injected Engine
Power and Torque: 13.1PS of power and 12.8Nm of Torque

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।।

----------

